# What Type of Personality Makes the Perfect Serial Killer?



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

i reckon either INTP, INTJ orrr INFJ. yes, those INFJs can be scarily crafty.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I actually think ISTP. In reality, INTJs probably would forget something, because of their inferior Se, even though the perfect serial killers in movies are often typed as INTJs by people. Plus SPs tend to be much better at adapting to new situations than NJs, which is necessary if you want to kill people without getting caught successfully, in case if things didn't go as you planned.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Probably INTJs, since they seem so hell bent on implying nobody understands them. The compensation comes in the form of negative media coverage, completely mishandled resentment only to be exponentially expressed rather than bonding with humans genuinely. If you can imagine a person who is publically violent and/or intolerable daily, they seem to commit petty crimes for smack talking, getting their "boys" involved etc. History has accurately depicted the serial killer and/or supervillain to be a person who has been "wronged" for a period of time. No type other than the INTJ seems to have a developed penchant for grudgery and their systematic approach and creativity supplements this well.

I'm not saying all INTJs, I just think for the most part they'd be more "effective" serial killers.

Some INTJ is reading this and saying "Yes! Someone can confirm I am in fact tough" . I guess I'd be your first target then


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

INTP if you could ever give them a good enough reason to do it and stick with it.


----------

